# Treiber : Installationsreihenfolge



## Dumm wie Brot (7. September 2003)

Hi, kann mir jemand vielleicht kurz sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ich folgende Treiber installieren sollte (nach Formatierung)?

Grafikkarte (Detonator)
Mainboard (ViaHyperion 4in1)
DirectX 9
Soundkarte

Ich weis nicht ob das nen  Unterschied ausmacht, haben jedenfalls viele gemeint (besonders MBoard und GraKa)

MfG


----------



## blubber (7. September 2003)

1. Mainboard
2. Soundkarte
3. Grafikkarte
4. Direct X

Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass diese Reihenfolge am besten sei, seitdem mach ichs so und es hat noch keine Probleme gegeben.

bye


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Mainboard zuerst ist klar, aber ich würd erst graka und dann sound installieren!
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## dfd1 (8. September 2003)

Ist an und für sich egal. Hab schon in den wildesten Reihenfolgen die Treiber installiert  und noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Aber am besten ist schon zuerst das Mainboard. Danach Sound oder Grafikkarte, und dann der restliche Plunder.


----------



## transe (8. September 2003)

Also meines Wissens hat  Blubber recht. Ich habe auch etwas in diese richtung gelesen. 
Das wichtigste ist jedoch Mainboard am anfang und Direct X am Ende!

...und immer schön restarten wenn es verlangt wird..


----------



## Dumm wie Brot (8. September 2003)

Ok, danke allen, als ich letztes mal formatiert und reinstalled hatte, hatte ich extreme Performacne Probleme weil ich den Mainboard Treiber vergessen  hatte und dachte dass WinXP da standardmäßig was installiert.

Mach ich nie wieder


----------

